# Canner damage ?



## Ak10 (Feb 29, 2016)

I bought a new 921 all American. The first time I used it I almost ran it out of water. 1/8 inch of water or less is what was in it after processing. ( processed 11.5 pounds with the 10 pound weight for 100 mins -salmon) The inside bottom of the canner has a rainbow swirly discoloration. Did I damage my canner ? The canner never lost pressure. 
Will post pic


----------



## Rchickenlady (Sep 1, 2014)

No, that's not damage. Damage would be it the bottom got warped or the lid was dented or there was a crack somewhere. If the gasket or seal isn't intact, then you did something. We've all run low/out of water, usually once. Use a little more water next time, and watch the pressure. Canners will also discolor, get stained looking, with usage especially if you have hard water. Don't let it scare you.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

While that "stain" probably didn't damage the canner, that stain is caused by heat. I would guess that you have a gas stove, due to the little round dark spots circling the outer part of the bottom. Check to see if the canner sits flat - is not a "spinner" caused by the bottom being bowed. If all's well, it's ok. It really is not as important if you have a gas range because the flames will form to the bottom of the pot, unlike a coil burner.

You can hardly use too much water in the canner. If it calls for 2 qts., use three.


----------



## arrocks (Oct 26, 2011)

I'd agree that you really lucked out this time. The metal has definitely been affected but may not tolerate another close call. So next time - start with more water. It is especially important to use extra for long processing times like meats and fish.


----------



## OffGridCooker (Jan 29, 2010)

That is just heat coloring, I doubt that you hurt it!
If it lost some of its temper, which I doubt, you may get a slight bulge under pressure.
If so I have reshaped warped pans "Spinners" using a wood block as a cushion and a large hammer.


----------

